# Who got the Maryland Lowes?



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Does anyone know who got the Maryland Lowes sites? Merit had them but lost the contact.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Brightview has them here


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

I checked with my Brightview contact here and they don't have them here.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I think John Deere Green got all the Lowes....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Won't be as much fun without Mac though.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Mirror Lawns got them.


----------



## trooper8870 (Jan 21, 2018)

classiclawncare said:


> Mirror Lawns got them.


What do you know about this Mirror Lawn Co.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

They can't be much worse than merit losing half the state of OH half way through the season. 

:laugh:


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

The Lowe's in West Hazleton, PA is one of the worst serviced lots that I have seen. Whomever has it should have been fired already.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Trooper- Mirror was priced crazy low. I turned them down. They had 2 Lowes that after the last snow storm 14" neither storm was done b/c the contractor quit after making a few passes. Neither Lowes was touched until 24 hours after the snow stopped-crazy. My friend took on 2 Lowes in my area and they are priced to low as well, but he doesnt do a ton of snow plowing so he was fine with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Realizing that pricing is regional...what is crazy low?


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Mark- 
For example a 7-8 acre of pavement Lowes parking lot with literally over 60 islands they are paying $700 to plow it once 2-4", Salting all of that is around $300


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That's high compared to what merit offered up front.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

John Deere- Thats crazy. I even got them up to $975 on that site and still didnt take it, just not worth it to me. To me that should be 3 times that price per time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

classiclawncare said:


> Mark-
> For example a 7-8 acre of pavement Lowes parking lot with literally over 60 islands they are paying $700 to plow it once 2-4", Salting all of that is around $300


Makes me want to run oot and sign up a bunch of Lowes and WallyWorlds and whatever other accounts I can do through an NSP.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Mark hahah Im assuming your joking. but man they do drive the prices down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

classiclawncare said:


> Mark hahah Im assuming your joking. but man they do drive the prices down.


I am...I wouldn't even set my alarm for those prices, much less get oot of bed.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I am...I wouldn't even set my alarm for those prices, much less get oot of bed.


It's sad...But plenty of guys do...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's sad...But plenty of guys do...


But how long do they last is the question


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Yup that is true. Each year they drop the price and shop until someone takes it.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I think its getting later into the season until they find a sucker


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

classiclawncare said:


> Yup that is true. Each year they drop the price and shop until someone takes it.


I posted this in the Random Thoughts thread:

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/page-607#post-2254990

In 2011 a guy in Toledo\SE MI area was getting $70k for WallyWorlds. USM was offering 25% of that. And others think $60k is too high for a WallyWorld. Toledo\SE MI don't get that much snow on average. Looks like aboot 38". But he was getting $70k 7 years ago for 38" of snow.

The race to the bottom continues...


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 24, 2004)

There were companies maybe 6-8 years ago servicing some Target stores in CT for $20-$24k for the season.

They were so proud to tell people we are doing the snow work at Target, but forgot to mention they were losing their shirt doing so...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

sweetjetskier said:


> There were companies maybe 6-8 years ago servicing some Target stores in CT for $20-$24k for the season.
> 
> They were so proud to tell people we are doing the snow work at Target, but forgot to mention they were losing their shirt doing so...


You don't have to be plowing big box to be a reputable snow contractor though a NSP, I have been successful just plowing my own commercial property's and people asking who does my plowing and I hand them a biz card. Yes your earnings is what counts not a status symbol of plowing a big box.


----------



## JD GroundWorx (Oct 3, 2017)

FourDiamond said:


> The Lowe's in West Hazleton, PA is one of the worst serviced lots that I have seen. Whomever has it should have been fired already.


I laughed histerically at this post my friend, my company takes care of the staples plaza right next to lowes. We always get a kick out of it because our lot is melted and cleared, but Lowes owns the access road to our lot. So people have to drive on a crappy unplowed road until they get to Staples


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ve got mirror lawn emailing…. What’s it like working with them? They have 1 review on Google and it’s a 1 star for not paying a contractor! 
thoughts!?!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

LubbockRoots said:


> I've got mirror lawn emailing…. What's it like working with them? They have 1 review on Google and it's a 1 star for not paying a contractor!
> thoughts!?!


They just posted on here looking for subs


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

LubbockRoots said:


> I've got mirror lawn emailing…. What's it like working with them? They have 1 review on Google and it's a 1 star for not paying a contractor!
> thoughts!?!


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/pilot-flying-j-snow-removal-needed-tx-tn-ky.181755/


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

LubbockRoots said:


> I've got mirror lawn emailing…. What's it like working with them? They have 1 review on Google and it's a 1 star for not paying a contractor!
> thoughts!?!


Thoughts? Yeah, it looks like they dont pay their contractors..... Just basing this off your research.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

@LubbockRoots

Force all the NSP's to burn. We the laborers will prevail. We are all anyone has to do the work. Not some chick or dude sitting in AC or a heated office typing with one finger on a screen inputing the "eff you slave wage" numbers certain snow removal companys accept. Not the NSP's owners taking a 3 week 150 foot mega yacht rental in the middle of January in the Carribean. 150,000.00$$ minimum up front paid in full by October 1st for any big box store lot, starting at 3 to 5 acres with islands. The price goes up astronomically for every acre from there. Amend all their contracts to your liking. No legal BS to let them weasel their way out of anything. That includes all the biggest chain stores. All of them. Same with chain gas stations, eateries and the like. If they complain and try to raise the prices on the consumers, let them try. The wealthy shareholders of all these corporations can eat crow and starve. The shareholders are gonna have to make do with less profits. The useless eaters are not my or your problem.

We as the laborers must come together and root out these useless eaters(NSP's). Communicate with every snow maintenence outfit you see. The word has to be told. Spread it far and wide. We the laborers own the fruits of our labor. We are the top of the food chain. Not the useless leeches. Without us, they burn. They don't eat. They fizzle out of exsistence. Stop letting them take food off our families tables. They are trying to enslave us and kill us silently. Enough is enough!

And be very vigilant with persons advertising work or subcontracting on this forum. You just may be walking into a trap. We've seen it first hand in the last month and a half here on plowsite.

Yup. I said it. Be strong and get what's ours, or hide under your covers and stay there. Enough is Enough. Time to change the game back to who righfully owns the labor. US, the ones whom do the labor.


----------

